

Cyber threats forecast for 2011 released - Halienja
http://news.bioscholar.com/2010/10/cyber-threats-forecast-for-2011-released.html

======
mfukar
Completely useless 20/20 hindsight. ENISA's emerging cyber threats document,
for example, which circulated 3-4 years ago iirc had pointed out targeted
attacks on physical infrastructure (wink, wink) as a possibility, as well as
other issues which were disclosed in this and last year's BlackHat and DEFCON
conferences.

